# Visio Shapes bearbeiten



## vivalow217 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute,

Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht mit meinen Visio Shapes helfen?
Ich soll diese etwas verschönern dass z.B. um einen blauen Ball kein rechteckiger weißer Hintergrund entsteht sondern man nur den Ball im Fenster hat und um den Ball drumrum das Gitter zu erkennen ist. In Paint z.B. gibt es bei den 2 Ausschneidsymbolen weiter unten die Option diesen weißen Hintergrund auszublenden. Gibt es sowas auch für Visio, oder eine andere Möglichkeit wie ich dieses weiße Rechteck loswerde?

Danke im Vorraus

MfG Vince


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. Dezember 2010)

Hi

Ich versteh nicht ganz, was du meinst. Könntest du ein paar Bildchen zur Verdeutlichung hochladen? Danke!


----------



## vivalow217 (7. Dezember 2010)

http://www.fileuploadx.de/678821

so schauts momentan aus

http://www.fileuploadx.de/34250

und so solls aussehen...ist in Paint recht einfach zu erreichen, die weiße Fläche transparent zu machen aber ich versteh nicht wie das in Visio bei den Shapes gehen soll.

MfG Vince


----------



## Nico Graichen (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi

ich glaub ich hab dein Problem immer noch nicht verstanden
Im Anhang ist ein Shape (Visio 2007), dass so aussieht wie dein Bild.

Und bitte lade Attachments hier hoch und nicht auf einem Drittserver! Danke!


----------



## vivalow217 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ist es möglich Attachments hochzuladen ohen im Forum angemeldet zu sein ? Falls nicht versuch ich es nochmal zu erklären, da ich auf der Arbeit bin und als Praktikant das Internet nur beschränkt nutzen kann (web.de ist gesperrt so kannich den Forenaccount nicht aktivieren). Ich habe Shapes wie z.B. einen Computer mit Monitor, Maus und Tastatur. Wenn ich das Shape nun auf mein Blatt ziehe ist der Bereich zwischen der den einzelnen Geräten weiß. Also das ganze Shape ist ein weißes Rechteck mit dem Computer usw drauf. Ich würde dieses weiße Rechteck gerne durchsichtig bekommen, damit ich das Gitternetz auf dem Blatt erkenne. Hab ma das erstbeste Bild von Google genommen (http://www.gutefrage.net/media/fragen/bilder/hintergrund-transparent-bei-paint-von-vista-7/0_big.jpg) in diesem Fall wäre das Gesicht das Shape und die weiße Fläche sollte transparent sein und die Umrisse genau dem Gesicht folgen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi

Wenn du dabei die Standard-Shape meinst wirst du wohl wenig Chancen haben, wenn das Shape die Möglichkeit nicht zur Verfügung stellt. Du müsstest dann dafür eigene Shapes definieren. Dabei muss das Objekt, welches du einfügst aber schon einen transparenten Hintergrund haben.


----------

